# Too much boiled rice - can use it or lose it?



## di reston (Jun 16, 2018)

Hi friends!


https://www.theguardian.com/news/2018/may/15/has-wine-gone-bad-organic-biodynamic-natural-wine

For wine lovers - read it, it's very interesting. I'd like to know what you think, it's well worth looking at.

di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast- the inimatable Oscar Wilde


----------



## blissful (Jun 16, 2018)

Hi Di, I'm not seeing the connection between rice and the wine article. ???


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 16, 2018)

On the topic of natural wine, I don't care for most of it myself. It's just another fad, in my opinion.

About a year ago, a fellow that I had done some consulting work for gave me a case of natural wine as a gift. Honestly, with the exception of one bottle of Barbera, it was just awful. I would open a bottle, try to choke down a glass of it, and the rest would sit for a week until I decided to pour it down the drain. 

I drink wine because I like it. There's just no reason to pay money for bad wine.


----------

